# Brush/Zoom Behavior



## realspear (Aug 19, 2017)

Lightroom CC has suddenly begun behaving very oddly. The zoom tool defaults to negative no matter what I do. I switch it to 2:1, for example, and after a couple uses it switches to 1:8. And even worse, when I use the adjustment brush, spreading my fingers on the trackpad now zooms the image (negative zoom) rather than changing brush size. I can't seem to find a preference that fixes this. I have tried resetting all the preferences which only resulted in my having to set a lot of preferences but the behavior hasn't changed.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 19, 2017)

If you haven't already, try turning off "Use Graphics Processor" in the Performance tab of Preferences.


----------



## realspear (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks, I did try that and nothing happened, even with a LR restart. And it just suddenly changed, everything worked fine and I didn't touch any settings unless it was some accidental key combination.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 19, 2017)

Maybe your preferences file is corrupt. Reset it. How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? - The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 19, 2017)

It's odd, for sure. I haven't heard of a similar problem. It isn't likely to be user error. Perhaps it's a trackpad driver or video driver problem. Also, you might try a re-install.


----------



## realspear (Aug 19, 2017)

As I mentioned in the original post, I have reset all the preferences. The trackpad works fine except in Lightroom.


----------



## realspear (Aug 19, 2017)

Oddly, I fixed it partially in a very unnerving way. I hooked up an old PC mouse, used the scroll wheel on the mouse, which worked, and then went back to the trackpad, which then worked correctly. However, the zoom tool still defaults to negative zoom no matter what I do, including using the space bar, the z key, and the trackpad.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 19, 2017)

Do you use any Lightroom plug-ins? If so, you could try temporarily disabling them.


----------

